# Cant believe how Anti-GTO they are at LS1tech



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

guys over there just slam the GTO every chance they can from the kill section to the actual GTO forum the fbody boys have it in for us..
http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/showth...2&page=1&pp=20


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Bad link.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

sorry..
here we go..
http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=432212


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Sometimes, You just have tune out the static. Those particular trash talkers will forever be standing on the f-body soapbox preaching it's supierority over anything on the road. There are a few sensible F-body owners over there, so there's still hope yet for the crowd.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

When i bought my 93 Z28 to replace my 944 that was stolen you couldnt believe the crap that was flung by the porsche guys. they didnt want to hear the car was safer in a collission, and with a seven month old that was a priority.

Hello!!!, 15 years of cad/cam design etc and a bigger car fell on deaf ears. it was funny.

with the GTO you have a lot of F body owners that have a mullet mentality and while they preach performance cant get past the gto's subdued looks.

it needs a big motor, solid axle, wings and flares (but that isnt rice, ha), and a kidney rattling ride. 

I think someone with an F body will post a kill about me last night. only thing is i was not racing when he beat me.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

Tom said:


> I think someone with an F body will post a kill about me last night. only thing is i was not racing when he beat me.



He 'beat' you, yet you "were not racing"?
Sure......
:lol: 
(JK)
slo


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

What the hell did you expect? That place is overrun with trailer-park dwelling F-Body cretins who cannot _stand_ the fact that a vastly technologically superior and better-performing import makes better use of an engine they consider their own.

[email protected] 'em.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Groucho said:


> What the hell did you expect? That place is overrun with trailer-park dwelling F-Body cretins who cannot _stand_ the fact that a vastly technologically superior and better-performing import makes better use of an engine they consider their own.
> 
> [email protected] 'em.


I was waitin to see a reply from you..........soooo, tell us how ya really feel, dont hold back...!!!:lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

johnebgoode said:


> I was waitin to see a reply from you..........soooo, tell us how ya really feel, dont hold back...!!!:lol:


I'm not one to disappoint!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Groucho said:


> What the hell did you expect? That place is overrun with trailer-park dwelling F-Body cretins who cannot _stand_ the fact that a vastly technologically superior and better-performing import makes better use of an engine they consider their own.
> 
> [email protected] 'em.


for some reason i thought you moved in with them a few weeks back


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

duraz28 said:


> for some reason i thought you moved in with them a few weeks back


Wrong site.

I had decided to boycott this site in favor of another Holden/GTO site, not LS1_tech_.com.

In any case, certain changes were made here to the better, and I'm back.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I say to he11 with them, I have had many f bodies. The GTO is far nicer.


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

A lot of them F-body guys are just p.i.s.sed at the world after the demise of the T/A's etc.

Hey, ..I had 2- brand new T/A's. A 1999, & a 2000 WS6. Guess what, ..as fast, & aero-dynamically looking & itimidating as they were;...the 05'/06' GTO's have a better build quality inside, & outside, ..& are FASTER stock for stock. End of story!

In THEIR heart of hearts, ..I'm sure that THEY are aware of it too If they have ever driven the 05'/056 'GTO's, ...but don't ever expect to get many kudos from those guys, ..because everything for them IS yesterday!


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

I had a tear in my eye when I traded my 2001 Z28 for my Goat. Then I drove home and realized how much I was missing in build quality and comfort...The seats are soooo nice on long drives...:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> sorry..
> here we go..
> http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=432212


Tell that DUMB ASS that said because the GTO was an import, it should be considered a ricer that the f-bodies were MADE IN CANADA!! ASS! :shutme


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

lol they would probably argue that hahahaha
ls2 power........:willy:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I loved their arguement about the sales of the GTO compared to the Comaro and the Trans Am. 


So wait a minute. They make a 150,000 of one car and 15,000 of another and they think its unusual that the first one would win?

I love it when people make references to stats and leave out a glaring comparison that would make their arguement obselete. 

The mustang is the best selling sport car this year. 


(below #'s are not factual)
Well of course it is. They make 200,000 V6 $20,000 POS's and then 20,000 GT and they count them all in the same category.


I agree with Groucho!!!


[email protected] 'em


----------

